# My Valentines Day Present! =D



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

My amazing boyfriend made me my very own customized STS stopper! With the sling & pink bow jaxs he bought me for xmas, I think it looks awesome! What do you think?? :teeth:


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

The STS is awesome! Did he just paint it or how did he make it pink???? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Of course I don't mind sharing. =) he first painting the whole stopper white and then once it dried, he then put different shaped pieces of tape all over it. Then he painted it pink and when he removed the tape, it looked like that. The pictures don't really do justice. It looks a lot cooler in person. Another cool idea I was reading about is to take one of your arrow wraps and wrap it around the sts stopper. I saw a picture of it and it looks great!


----------



## bow-arrow-chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty Sweet!


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

cool


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Suh-Weet!!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Uhhhhhhh....Lucky you :smile:


----------

